# IPHONE 5 anyone??



## irish (Sep 13, 2012)

any tuggers gonna get the IPHONE 5. PLEASE post as to 4g and battery life if you do. i have the 4S and just want to wait for a liitle bit b4 i make the switch.being a redesign i want to see what the glitches are and i am not due for an upgrade till OCT. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE post what you honestly think of the 5.
TIA


----------



## persia (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm waiting to pre-order at Midnight PDT, about  6 hours from now....


----------



## Pedro (Sep 13, 2012)

I will order one probably a few weeks after it is released.  I want to make sure their are no unexpected bugs, especially since I'm not in a rush to replace my IPhone 4.  One think I know for sure is that I will not camp in line for a few days to be among the first ones at the Apple store.


----------



## post-it (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm with you on waiting a couple of weeks.  I've waited this long, I can wait a few more to make sure it's worth the hype.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 13, 2012)

Smartphone Wars: iPhone 5 vs. the Competition  - by Bonnie Cha/ News/ All Things D.com

Nice comparison chart of iPhone 5/ Samsung Galaxy S III/ Nokia Lumia 920


Notice, the iPhone 5 does not have NFC (Near Field Communication). For many that will not be a deal breaker, and NFC is still in its infancy. But some folks would like to be able to take advantage of the Apps that use NFC.


Richard


----------



## hvacrsteve (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a galaxy 2  I think I need the G3.

I think the I5 still has a smaller screen than the G3.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hands On: Apple iPhone 5 (With Video) - by Sascha Segan/ PCMag.com


Richard


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 14, 2012)

One of the downsides for me is the new power cord that is incompatible with all my other devices.


----------



## Fisch (Sep 14, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> One of the downsides for me is the new power cord that is incompatible with all my other devices.



You can always give Apple another $30 for the power cord adapter they are coming out with.  Great plan from them to drive more revenue...


----------



## SDKath (Sep 14, 2012)

I love my Galaxy S3. But DH loves his iPhones so he was on at midnight and preordered the black 64G.  No idea about battery life yet but we shall see soon enough.  I heard the initial wave sold out in 1 hour.  I don't get the love but clearly DH and many others adore this phone because it was selling like hotcakes at 3am EST!

Katherine


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 14, 2012)

I JUST bought a Droid Razor Maxx  I love it.... does everything a Droid Razor does but had a HUGE battery life... the night before last I turned it on with a full charge... used it the next day.... I do not watch endless movies but did listen to music on it while mowing...  did use the internet a bit to play with the new phone....  did numerous calls and text...  and when I went to bed after midnight the next day I STILL had a 30% charge... this battery is a BEAST... Dave


----------



## SDKath (Sep 14, 2012)

Magic1962 said:


> I JUST bought a Droid Razor Maxx  I love it.... does everything a Droid Razor does but had a HUGE battery life... the night before last I turned it on with a full charge... used it the next day.... I do not watch endless movies but did listen to music on it while mowing...  did use the internet a bit to play with the new phone....  did numerous calls and text...  and when I went to bed after midnight the next day I STILL had a 30% charge... this battery is a BEAST... Dave



My S3 is the same way!  2 days without charging.  Super nice to finally have phones that make it through a long day at least, if not 2!  Kath


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 14, 2012)

I have iphone 4, ill pick up a 5 next year when iphone 6 comes out. I prefer to bargain shop on the trailing edge of tech, can't justify the premium pricing on the leading edge. I just got this last year when 4s came out, its not worth an upgrade.


----------



## am1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Wall Street is loving the Iphone 5.  

On 09/07 I sold at $680.  Think it went up a few dollars after.
On 9/11 I got back in at $659.  It went down a few dollars after.

Today it has gone as high as $697.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 14, 2012)

I ordered one directly after the online store reopened last night. It was a pain and took a while (had to update passwords at AT&T, modify shipping address, sites were slow, etc).

I think it's kinda amusing to consider that a single share of AAPL can buy an unlocked iPhone 5.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 14, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> I have iphone 4, ill pick up a 5 next year when iphone 6 comes out. I prefer to bargain shop on the trailing edge of tech, can't justify the premium pricing on the leading edge. I just got this last year when 4s came out, its not worth an upgrade.



Gazelle will buy your iPhone 4. Depending on which model you have, I think they are paying (or were paying) up to ~$195 for them. Selling your phone would make the upgrade cost very reasonable and keep you with the latest tech. Amortized over the year it's likely to only cost you $10-20/mth to have the newest phone. Of course, bargains are great, too!

And, you could unlock the iPhone 4 (assuming you are out of contract) and sell it on eBay for a lot more. But, this takes work.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 14, 2012)

Good Luck Getting an iPhone 5 Next Friday (Updated) - by John Paczkowski/ Mobile/ All Things D. com



Richard


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 14, 2012)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Good Luck Getting an iPhone 5 Next Friday (Updated) - by John Paczkowski/ Mobile/ All Things D. com
> 
> 
> 
> Richard



Yup. When I placed my order, it stated online it would ship on 9/21, yet my email confirmation says it will ship in two weeks, and today my online confirmation shows delivery by Oct 5th. I don't think there's any question that the quantity of orders will make a new record. I know others who had a similar experience...even one who ordered two in quick succession and they are arriving a week apart.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 15, 2012)

Just ordered one for DS.  I'll get his hand-me-down.  Actually I have his last two hand-me-down iPhones, but haven't bothered to use either of them; I don't want the expense of an internet phone and don't feel I need one.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm holding out for the Motorola Razr HD. I loved my Motorola Razr, but it's probably still in Scotland where it was stolen.


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 15, 2012)

artringwald said:


> I'm holding out for the Motorola Razr HD. I loved my Motorola Razr, but it's probably still in Scotland where it was stolen.



Yeh the HD is Great on my Razr Maxx, best phone I have ever had.... I started with the bag phone lol many many years agoooooooooo!!! And I just turned 50, I love my tech toys....  Dave :rofl:


----------



## Elan (Sep 15, 2012)

I watched the live blog of the iPhone 5 release, and I didn't really see anything the iPhone 5 has over the nearly year old Galaxy Nexus, (with the possible exception of a better camera and better battery life).  Galaxy Nexus has a 4.65" screen, NFC, runs the latest Android 4.1, and is $349 unlocked (no contract) at the Google Play store.  

  Having said that, the 5 looks to be a nice incremental step up from previous iOS devices for those that have a ton of $ invested in iOS apps.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 15, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Gazelle will buy your iPhone 4. Depending on which model you have, I think they are paying (or were paying) up to ~$195 for them. Selling your phone would make the upgrade cost very reasonable and keep you with the latest tech. Amortized over the year it's likely to only cost you $10-20/mth to have the newest phone. Of course, bargains are great, too!
> 
> And, you could unlock the iPhone 4 (assuming you are out of contract) and sell it on eBay for a lot more. But, this takes work.



You have to understand something about me Ken, I was raised this way by my father.  I spent my youth crawling through cars in a junkyard, removing anything of value from the interior, while my dad and uncle were dismantling the rest of the car with cutting torches. It goes against my grain to pay money to be at the head of the pack, I have been raised to get all the remaining usage out of something.  My last iphone was the 3G, purchased as a refurb for $49, it's now my sons iPod touch. I bought the current 4 as a $49 refurb too .

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 15, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> You have to understand something about me Ken, I was raised this way by my father.  I spent my youth crawling through cars in a junkyard, removing anything of value from the interior, while my dad and uncle were dismantling the rest of the car with cutting torches. It goes against my grain to pay money to be at the head of the pack, I have been raised to get all the remaining usage out of something.  My last iphone was the 3G, purchased as a refurb for $49, it's now my sons iPod touch. I bought the current 4 as a $49 refurb too .
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



I respect that. There are times I wish I could do the same. However, since I spend ~$125/mth just on service for my phone, the actual cost of the incremental monthly (amortized) cost of having the latest tech is just a small addition. The real money goes to AT&T (and they in turn send some on to Apple, of course). I wanted to switch to Verizon this time but they still can't do simultaneous call and data so no go on that, and even if I could I wouldn't save much at all on the monthly. It just costs more than it should for service in my opinion, but I have no qualms about the price of the phone (of course, this is a balancing act and the providers know what they're doing when it comes to pricing, since it seems many pay it...).


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 16, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> I wanted to switch to Verizon this time but they still can't do simultaneous call and data so no go on that



Yeah I just learned that today reading a review of the iPhone 5.  That bums me out because I did make the switch of all the iPhones on my plan (4 of them) from AT&T to Verizon the other night/early morning.  I actually use data and voice at the same time fairly often.  I read that its not a LTE issue as most other Verizon LTE phones can do that, but for some reason Apple decided not to put the extra little antenna in the CDMA phones to make that possible.  Apple can be irritating at times.  I've actually flirted with Android products, but IMO iOS still significantly blows away Android in user experience that I just have to accept Apple for what they are - overal great but at times perplexing and annoying.

Verizon is the only carrier in Hawaii to have LTE and I really like the LTE on my Verizon iPad.  I'm actually going to have to pay an early termination on 3 of the 4 phones in my plan to the tune of around $600.  I hope the LTE will make up for the lack of voice and data at the same time.  

BTW, when I was on the phone with Verizon ordering the 4 phones and porting the numbers over, etc., the shipping arrival date switched mid call from the 21st to the 26th.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 16, 2012)

Clemson Fan said:


> I read that its not a LTE issue as most other Verizon LTE phones can do that, but for some reason Apple decided not to put the extra little antenna in the CDMA phones to make that possible.  Apple can be irritating at times.  I've actually flirted with Android products, but IMO iOS still significantly blows away Android in user experience that I just have to accept Apple for what they are - overal great but at times perplexing and annoying.



I haven't read a lot on this issue yet, but I think we all know by now that Apple wanted to quickly have just one phone for all networks. At the same time, they have this constant need to make the phone smaller and lighter. It seems they have built a new chip to handle this functionality, and obviously weren't interested in making all phones heavier just for the Verizon users. I'm not sure I blame them for this decision. If they can add it to the chip later on, or via software, then great. But I'm not sure how you can say this is 'perplexing' since in hindsight this is exactly how they have always operated. 'Annoying' I get and can easily agree with...(lots of manufacturers fall into that category!).



> Verizon is the only carrier in Hawaii to have LTE and I really like the LTE on my Verizon iPad.  I'm actually going to have to pay an early termination on 3 of the 4 phones in my plan to the tune of around $600.  I hope the LTE will make up for the lack of voice and data at the same time.



I've got LTE on my AT&T iPad, and while not available where I live I do get reception in other parts of LA. I can't say it's any more usable in the way I use the iPad. I don't watch videos over LTE (which is faster) but tend to go to websites, check email, access news apps etc. Sometimes the speed is noticeable, especially if I have to view a large attachment, but otherwise it's really not. The use case for phones is even worse for LTE, in my opinion. I know lots of people believe otherwise, but I have yet to see improvement in efficiency in everyday access to justify switching (for a phone). Also, keep in mind that HSPA+ is expected to be used for years while we are just beginning with LTE. Over time there's no question LTE will be better, but current networks and devices don't have the advantage to use it over the alternative in every use case. Next year may be different, and certainly in two years. But by then you'll have likely replaced your iPhone 5 already, or even twice... 



> BTW, when I was on the phone with Verizon ordering the 4 phones and porting the numbers over, etc., the shipping arrival date switched mid call from the 21st to the 26th.



It will be interesting to see the results of how many Verizon, AT&T, Sprint and Apple sold (not to mention Walmart, etc).


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 16, 2012)

I do think I'll like the LTE on the phone especially for FaceTime over cellular data along with netflix and YouTube videos.  I have small kids so we do a lot of FaceTime with the grandparents and now I think we'll do even more since it will be available over the cellular data signal.  I know their getting rid of the dedicated YouTube app, but google has already announced they have one ready to go to replace it.  It will be interesting to see how the Apple maps will compare to Google maps.  Google maps was pretty darn good, so I don't think Apple is taking a little risk by replacing it with their own version.  If it doesn't compare favorably they will get some negative PR about it.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 17, 2012)

Clemson Fan said:


> I do think I'll like the LTE on the phone especially for FaceTime over cellular data along with netflix and YouTube videos.  I have small kids so we do a lot of FaceTime with the grandparents and now I think we'll do even more since it will be available over the cellular data signal.  I know their getting rid of the dedicated YouTube app, but google has already announced they have one ready to go to replace it.  It will be interesting to see how the Apple maps will compare to Google maps.  Google maps was pretty darn good, so I don't think Apple is taking a little risk by replacing it with their own version.  If it doesn't compare favorably they will get some negative PR about it.



If you're going to watch video on your iPhone, then it makes sense to have the faster system. As for the mapping tech, Apple is using maps from TomTom (which is excellent and has a long history with the iPhone) so I wouldn't worry about that. In fact, it will have spoken turn by turn directions, which is a big improvement. The one missing item - for nav - that I have heard the public transit option.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 23, 2012)

Clemson Fan said:


> I do think I'll like the LTE on the phone especially for FaceTime over cellular data along with netflix and YouTube videos.  I have small kids so we do a lot of FaceTime with the grandparents and now I think we'll do even more since it will be available over the cellular data signal.  I know their getting rid of the dedicated YouTube app, but google has already announced they have one ready to go to replace it.  It will be interesting to see how the Apple maps will compare to Google maps.  Google maps was pretty darn good, so I don't think Apple is taking a little risk by replacing it with their own version.  If it doesn't compare favorably they will get some negative PR about it.



I don't get many predictions right, so when I do I would like to revel in them.

Apple is getting a lot of negative PR over their new maps app


----------



## sdbrier (Sep 23, 2012)

Thought I'd love facetime over cellular, but AT&T killed that, not Apple. 
I have an original Iphone date plan, unlimited for data. Can't use that plan and do facetime. It has to be a shared plan. I use about 10 to 13 GB per month with no extra fees and no visible slow down. I'm not sacrificing that to facetime from cell. I think its's AT&T's way to pull people into their shared plans.
Not me. My wife and I have both unlimited, so it's a little bit of a waste, but not as far as Apple goes.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 23, 2012)

Clemson Fan said:


> I don't get many predictions right, so when I do I would like to revel in them.
> 
> Apple is getting a lot of negative PR over their new maps app



Yup. And, it turns out it's not all TomTom, either. However, I tested the nav turn by turn feature myself yesterday twice, and it was perfect on both occasions. I'll be using it abroad in a few weeks and that, for me (where I don't know any of the areas at all) will be the real test (and yeah, I'll probably get a paper map just in case ).


----------



## ada903 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am using mine on LTE and the speed is amazing, the iPhone 4S that I had feels 100 years old.  The pages open so fast! Interval, snap. Rci, snap!  Tug, snap! Worldmark, snap! I am loving it, the LTE and faster processor combined do miracles.


----------



## Transit (Sep 24, 2012)

So after 3 days of messing with the Iphone 5 here are some thoughts

1. Very Well built.

2. light and thin, fits in the pocket nice.

3. Youtube works better from the mobile site than from the app.

4. fast. Blazes compared to 4s.

5.IOS6 is impressive both on the 4s and 5,Siri is much improved.

6.I used the maps in my area while driving around and did not experience any problems ,glitches or unusual routes.(I'm holding on to my TomTom app which has served it's purpose very well just in case).

7. Camera is fantastic.

8.battery life is very good.

9.The new headphones are better than the old ones and the plastic case is nice.

10.The new lightning connector seems more durable than the old one.


The only thing I really would have liked is a really large screen like the Galaxy S3 because of my tired old eyes. . I think a Phablet may be in my future like the Galaxy note 2.


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 25, 2012)

One of the nice surprises for me - the "phone" part of my I Phone 5 actually works very well.  I've always been frustrated with that "lag" you get on cell phones, where you have to pause between your reply to your caller, or the words get lost because their transmission is still coming into your phone.  (Don't know how to explain the issue...but it always has driven me crazy.)   With my new phone it's like talking on a landline, in terms of sound quality and speed.  

Of course, nothing new is without glitches  My Verizon SIM card failed after 2 days, and the I Phone uses the new nano SIM Card.  I bought the phone at Best Buy and they hadn't received any replacement SIM cards yet from Verizon, nor had the closest Verizon store.  I had to drive over to the Apple store at the mall, pick up the new card and then go to the Verizon kiosk in the mall to get it activated.  I was amazed at how crowded the Apple store was on a Saturday night at 8 p.m. - and it wasn't all people buying phones!  At least the clerk there was very helpful and even walked us over to the Verizon kiosk to request the installation.  Crossing my fingers that it was a one-time problem, but since the new smaller card is part of the technology change it will be interesting to see if it reoccurs.


----------



## tlwmkw (Sep 25, 2012)

Did anyone see Jimmy Kimmel's bit where he showed the "new iPhone" to people and it was really a 4S and not an iphone 5?  it was very funny- all the people were raving about how much better it was than their iPhone when it was really exactly the same!  One thing that does amuse me is that they trumpet how thin and light it is yet everyone puts it in a thick, protective case (like and Otterbox) that adds weight and totally negates the thickness advantage.

I have a 4S and it is OK- Siri doesn't really do much for me.  I have downloaded the new IOS and I'm really underwhelmed- plus the maps are a big step down.  JMHO.

tlwmkw


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 25, 2012)

Good for a laugh. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BMsLArefSOw


----------



## Elan (Sep 25, 2012)

tlwmkw said:


> Did anyone see Jimmy Kimmel's bit where he showed the "new iPhone" to people and it was really a 4S and not an iphone 5?  it was very funny- all the people were raving about how much better it was than their iPhone when it was really exactly the same!  One thing that does amuse me is that they trumpet how thin and light it is yet everyone puts it in a thick, protective case (like and Otterbox) that adds weight and totally negates the thickness advantage.
> 
> I have a 4S and it is OK- Siri doesn't really do much for me.  I have downloaded the new IOS and I'm really underwhelmed- plus the maps are a big step down.  JMHO.
> 
> tlwmkw



  That's funny, because at the release I was thinking they could just stand up there with a 4S, tout it's new features (with iOS 6) and call it an iPhone 5, and people would still be lined up around the block in the morning to buy it.  As I've said before, Apple is ok at technology.  They're outstanding at marketing.

  As far as thin and light, that's something I don't get either (not specific to Apple).  What would make smart phones much more useful is to be able to have every radio (wifi, 4G, GPS) on all the time for a few days without needing a charge.  Apple should have made the phone 50% thicker and doubled the battery life.   As one tech blogger said, he's _never_ heard anyone complain that their phone was too thick.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 25, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Good for a laugh.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BMsLArefSOw



Brilliant! She's definitely one of our future leaders. (and did you see her chair? Everyone else seems to have camping chair and she's in an office chair! New York at its best)


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 25, 2012)

"I don't want to get ripped off by the Internet."

"I'll just avoid the Internet."

"Im not willing to buy any other phone right now cuz I want internet"

So many quality lines out of that one. The guy did a good job of keeping her going too.


----------



## Elan (Sep 25, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Good for a laugh.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BMsLArefSOw



  That's pretty good.  She'll probably land a job at a Genius Bar.


----------



## dixie (Oct 28, 2012)

*Thinking of taking the plunge!*

Ok, well I am thinking on taking the plunge and getting an Iphone 5. Any advice? Just found out they are back ordered.


----------



## Helaine (Oct 28, 2012)

Get a case.  The black metal scratches more easily than the glass and metal on the 4 and 4S.  Other than that, I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## persia (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been using mine for about three weeks.  I like it.  It's soooo very much faster than my 3GS, especially when I get on LTE.  Yes, I slapped an otterbox defender on it right out of the box.  I've dropped it three times already, on concrete, so the case has paid for itself.

I'm disappointed more apps don't support the 16x9 screen and that I can't jailbreak it yet.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 30, 2012)

Helaine said:


> Get a case.  The black metal scratches more easily than the glass and metal on the 4 and 4S.  Other than that, I'm very happy with mine.



Note: this isn't in direct response to you, just the whole "get a case"  group thought.

I've always wondered why people automatically think they need a case for their phone.  For me, the thinness of the phone is a big selling point -- adding a case to it pretty much defeats that.  A phone is a utility device that you keep for about 2 years -- how does a few scratches affect the utility of a phone?  And if it is a vanity thing where you want your metal back to look all nice and pristine, putting a case on it means you will never see that pristine metal back anyway, right?

I suppose if you don't care about thinness or weight, then those cases may provide some utility (but I don't really see any advantage).  The only cases that, in my mind, provide any utility are ones that have a flip cover to protect the screen from scratches.  But with Gorilla Glass that is needed only in extreme environments.  Plus those cases _really _bulk up the phones -- might as well just get a 1990's flip phone at that point!

Kurt


----------



## Transit (Oct 30, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> Note: this isn't in direct response to you, just the whole "get a case"  group thought.
> 
> I've always wondered why people automatically think they need a case for their phone.  For me, the thinness of the phone is a big selling point -- adding a case to it pretty much defeats that.  A phone is a utility device that you keep for about 2 years -- how does a few scratches affect the utility of a phone?  And if it is a vanity thing where you want your metal back to look all nice and pristine, putting a case on it means you will never see that pristine metal back anyway, right?
> 
> ...



Case of the cases or just in case. 

I use a wallet case with my iPhone.The utility value is worth the extra thickness.With the iphone being so thin this works well for me.

My father and brother use Otterboxes for their phones. A necessity for them because they broke there last phones.My father broke the last 3 phone he had. Even the slightest bumper case can mean the difference between a broken phone and a non-issue when it comes to dropping your phone.

Sure carrying a phone naked (the phone not you) is nice but if you keep your phone scratch free the resale value remains high.


----------



## persia (Oct 30, 2012)

I use a case because I am clumsy.  I've already dropped my iPhone 5 from a height of 2 m/6 ft onto concrete (word of advice, don't put your phone on the roof of a van and drive off).  The only way I get through my contract and beyond is with an Otterbox case


----------



## Elan (Oct 30, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> Note: this isn't in direct response to you, just the whole "get a case"  group thought.
> 
> I've always wondered why people automatically think they need a case for their phone.  For me, the thinness of the phone is a big selling point -- adding a case to it pretty much defeats that.  A phone is a utility device that you keep for about 2 years -- how does a few scratches affect the utility of a phone?  And if it is a vanity thing where you want your metal back to look all nice and pristine, putting a case on it means you will never see that pristine metal back anyway, right?
> 
> ...



  From what I've read, the black anodized finish on the iPhone 5 scratches if one just looks at it hard (You know, you get what you pay for..... ).  The claims are that the resulting contrasting shiny aluminum under the anodized finish is a "distraction" when looking at the screen.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 30, 2012)

I put my phones in a huge case, since being practical is never a consideration. I want my phone pristine, yet not allow anyone to see it directly. My case also includes a belt clip which I use, and when I drop it, it bounces without harm since the case is great. After all, it's all about the tech, not the enclosure.


----------

